# Who's Into Billet



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Fits 2011-2013 Chevy Cruze Black Billet Grille Grill Insert Combo # C61032H : Amazon.com : Automotive











So I found this on amazon and was wondering if this would effect mpg a lot or should i not worry about it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Other than a bit of increased weight it likely wouldn't cause a measurable decrease in MPG.

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The only reason why i ask is because of removing the honeycomb grill.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Understood, and could effect HWY mpg but, in looking at your mod list I don't feel economy is your primary concern, heh heh.

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

not entirely just so if anyone is interested they know there might be some loss. im happy if i get better than my 2.2l ecotec cavalier i had lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

what i should have done is a comparison because im in between two grills.

this is my other option.










Chevrolet Chevy Holden Cruze Radiator Grill Grilles Black | eBay


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting......likely would be the only one on the block.

Looks like some SERIOUS bumper cutting though.

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Interesting......likely would be the only one on the block.
> 
> Looks like some SERIOUS bumper cutting though.
> 
> Rob


theres one other guy and he says there is some cutting.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

The Billet Grille in first post goes over top of factory grill..

2nd Grill, only fits on Australian Cruze. (Or cut apart front bumper like you said above^ didnt' see that post)


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ShawnB said:


> The Billet Grille in first post goes over top of factory grill..
> 
> 2nd Grill, only fits on Australian Cruze. (Or cut apart front bumper like you said above^ didnt' see that post)


Every billet grill ive ever installed you cut the factory grill out then bolted down the billet grill with supplied hardware.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Every billet grill ive ever installed you cut the factory grill out then bolted down the billet grill with supplied hardware.


I could be wrong then.. I thought I read in an Ebay listing for that same grill (I was gonna buy it for my Victory Red LT RS) that it just bolts over-top of the existing grill.. But, you may be absolutely correct.

Would be great to see someone who actually has on of these grills tho!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It does say overlay but i would not do it that way.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

overlays that are not the same pattern as the stock pattern can be quite ugly up close. you normally can see both grills. this was the situation with my wifes 09 malibu when i went to put on a mesh overlay. ended up cutting the oem plastic grill out and then just mounted the overlay in there by itself. looks sweet and was much cheaper then mesh grills that werent overlays.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> overlays that are not the same pattern as the stock pattern can be quite ugly up close. you normally can see both grills. this was the situation with my wifes 09 malibu when i went to put on a mesh overlay. ended up cutting the oem plastic grill out and then just mounted the overlay in there by itself. looks sweet and was much cheaper then mesh grills that werent overlays.


Yea if i were to get the billet (which i probably am idk yet since i just found it a couple weeks ago) but will cut factory grill and make brackets if have to flush mount it flush.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The only reason why i ask is because of removing the honeycomb grill.


You dont actually remove the honeycomb, they bolt to it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nobody said:


> You dont actually remove the honeycomb, they bolt to it.


i will not do it that way i will not have a tacky car. i will post pics and videos when i do it.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

If you do a write up on how you mount it and remove the grills that'd be great. I have those billet grills, I love the look but I wish they weren't overlays. The bottom grill, RS, comes right out the upper two it seems like you'd have to cut them out. I've been wondering how'd I mount them without the honeycomb behind.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well i am thinking about 3m adhesive tape on a bracket if it will hold that is the easiest cheapest way. but i have to have the billet grill in my possession to see how i would do it.


----------

